# Need help selecting amps for a/d/s system...



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Hi there... I'm trying to pick out some amps for a system in a '96 200SX SE-R. 

The head is a JVC KD-SH909 - It was selected because it has an Aux imput on the front which allows me to easily hook up my Rio Riot 20gig portable MP3 player. It also has the ability to control A/V devices which I'd like to add later.

Speakers... 

Front: Decided to go with a set of a/d/s seperates. The 641is (6in/4in/1in tweeter). Why a/d/s? Very nice speakers and often over looked in favor of MB's which are better known. I want to do something different and have always been a fan of a/d/s.


Rear: Nothing decided yet... not sure if I should just get some a/d/s 6in woofers to help with midbase or go with seperates for surround sound when I add the A/V devices in the future.


Subs: 2 a/d/s r12s From the website: "The r12s 12" subwoofer has been designed with a double-stacked 42 oz. magnet and dual 4-ohm, 2.5-inch Kapton voice coils. The device is optimized to work in sealed enclosures as small as .75 cu. ft., while handling up to 1000 watts (500 watts per coil)." Again, why a/d/s for subs? Why not Eclipse, JL, or maybe Alumapro's? I love all 3 of those sub manufactuers but since I'm going with the a/d/s up front and in some form in the rear... why not go all the way. SQ is my goal, and while 2 12's should provide plenty of SPL I'm really looking for clean and clear base.


Anyways, that's all I've got selected at this point. I'm trying to decide on the right amps to power this setup. I've thought about going with McIntosh, Xtant, PPI, Soundstream, and yes... a/d/s. =) Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh, almost forgot to mention the type of music I listen to...

I listen to a wide range of music... from Jpop, to American pop, to rap, to classical, to dance/techno, to alternative, even Jimmy Buffett on occasion lol. 

The system is being designed for personal use but I do want to eventually get into competitions once I have it all sorted out and have more time.

Once the sytem is up and running (and I get more money) I'd like to add EQ's from AudioControl. Those will have to wait for awhile however.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Keep in mind that a chain is only as strong as its weakest link. The JVC headunit is going to make the entire system sound bad if you use those nice of components. If you want MP3 you should get a headunit that plays MP3 encoded cds, and has 4volt out puts. Some even have an input in the back and if you want you can run a cable from there to the outside of the dash and plug it in out front. I used to sell electronics at Sears and alot of people exchanged their JVC units for the Kenwood one I had recomended before because they hated the sound quality of the JVC unit.
High quality amps and speakers need high quality headunits


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I've had Eclipse and Alpine before, but I've never owned a JVC. In the past, it wasn't a brand I would of looked at. Supposedly they've gotten much better. Here's a nice pic of the unit on Crutchfield's page...

http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-oEKBfU5kgPZ/ProdView.asp?s=0&c=3&g=300&I=257KDSH909

It has 4v pre outs and will play mp3s. 

I know it's the weak link... and I may change it out at a later date if it can't live up to what I'm looking for. I just really like the functionality of the unit. I can't see transfering all my mp3's to CD's... it would take too long. I have about 17 gigs worth. That's the nice thing about the Rio. It's portable... I can take it with me if I want to use it outside the car... and I don't have to spend days burning CD's. =)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Good start.*

I'd say give a listen to the McIntosh, A/D/S, and Zapco products. They will work well with those mild mannered ADS seperates. 

Especially the McIntosh stuff.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes, I really like McIntosh amps... I knew a friend that did his whole system with them. 

I was thinking about MC440 amp... 4x50 and 2x100. That should be enough for the front. What about for the subs though?

The other option I was thinking about is going with an a/d/s PH30.2 for the fronts which is a 75x6. 


The subs are power hungry... they can handle up to a 1000w per sub (500 per coil). According to the a/d/s website, they had a PQ40 hooked up in one of their demo systems to two of the 12's putting out 100x4 (200 to each sub). That seems weak as it's only 1/5th of the output the subs can take...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*More input.*

I just sold my McIntosh sub amp as I am redoing my system from the 200SX to fit into the S2000. Much less space soI need to make the system less complex. I have always given my front stage as much power as I have my subs. I run my Dynaudio set with a Tube driver 1500 just for the 2 way set. The McIntosh powere meters on the head unit were pegging at 200 watts per side with that, just for the front stage. 

I would say to look at the Zapco stuff as well. They have some KILLER new amps that have shit loads of power. 

As for your subs, I got out of boomin long ago, so I just ran a single alumapro 12" alchemy with the McIntosh 300 watt mono sub amp. It sounded great, and had quite impressive low end for a single 12.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

I would look into Directed audio. I have the 600d pushing my 2 R10's and it hit very nicely. You could probably get the 1100d off ebay for around 300 and it is a true 1100x1 amp.


----------

